# استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس



## مسلمة مصرية (5 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذا بعض ما وجت خلال قراءة أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس  

هل من المعقول أن المسيح يعلم الناس كيفية حفظ الخمر ؟
 وَلاَ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ عَتِيقَةٍ لِئَلَّا تَنْشَقَّ الزِّقَاقُ فَالْخَمْرُ تَنْصَبُّ وَالزِّقَاقُ تَتْلَفُ. بَلْ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ جَدِيدَةٍ فَتُحْفَظُ جَمِيعاً». (متى : 9 )

وأين هذا من النهى عن شربها ؟ 

وَلاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ، (رسالة أفسس :5 )*


----------



## faris sd4l (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

أجوبة اسئلتك رح تلاقيها لما تعرفي تحطي الشاهد الصحيح من الكتاب المقدس
عنا مش زي عندكم عنا متى 9 : **
وين تكملة الشاهد اللي حاطيته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بما انك انتي قرأتي النصوص المفروض ما تكتيها هادا الشكل ولا شو ؟؟؟​


----------



## faris sd4l (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بنتظر تعديلك للشواهد حتى نقدر نجاوبك لانه ممكن انتي تكوني ما انتبهتي على اللي قبل الايات أو على اللي بعدها*​


----------



## geegoo (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

رب المجد لم يعلم الناس كيف تحفظ الخمر ... بل هو يستخدم مثال لواقع يعلمونه ... او حقيقة يعلمونها عن طريقة الحفظ ...
يقول ... " و لا يجعلون .... "  و لم يقل ... " و لا تجعلوا .... "
الفعل جاء في صيغة المضارع لتأكيد ان " لا " هنا هي نافية .... و للتعبير عن فعل يحدث...
* و لو كانت ناهية ... كما اردت ان توحي في سؤالك ... لكان الفعل مجزوما كما كتبته ...*
اي ان ربنا يسوع المسيح لا ينهاهم عن طريقة حفظ خاطئة و يعلمهم الطريقة السليمة ... لا ... 
بل يستخدم مثال مما يعرفونه لتوضيح فكرة ...


----------



## صوت الرب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*




geegoo قال:


> رب المجد لم يعلم الناس كيف تحفظ الخمر ... بل هو يستخدم مثال لواقع يعلمونه ... او حقيقة يعلمونها عن طريقة الحفظ ...
> يقول ... " و لا يجعلون .... "  و لم يقل ... " و لا تجعلوا .... "
> الفعل جاء في صيغة المضارع لتأكيد ان " لا " هنا هي نافية .... و للتعبير عن فعل يحدث...
> * و لو كانت ناهية ... كما اردت ان توحي في سؤالك ... لكان الفعل مجزوما كما كتبته ...*
> ...


أولا :- رد الحبيب geegoo رد كامل و رائع فركزي بمشاركته
ثانيا :- ما استغربه منك أنك وضعت بنفسك الآية التي تمنع شرب الخمر 
وَلاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ، 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## challenger (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*الشرب حراااااااااااااااااااام فهناك نهي !!!

لا بل أن ( السكيرون ) لا يدخلون ملكوت الله !!

أختي مسلمة مصرية فقط إضافة بسيطة على شرح الأخ الحبيب geegoo
 فإن الرب يسوع
يَعلم و لا يُعلم 
هنا !

أهلا ً بك بين إخوتك .
​*


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2008)

كما قال الاحبة الموضوع ليس اكثر من عدم فهم للنصوص من جهتك او من جهة من نقلتي منهم (copy&paste)

عندنا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس نقرأ النصوص كاملة و لا نقرأ على شاكلة لا تقربوا الصلاة

اقرأي التالي:

15 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ بَنُو الْعُرْسِ أَنْ يَنُوحُوا مَا دَامَ الْعَرِيسُ مَعَهُمْ؟ وَلَكِنْ سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ حِينَ يُرْفَعُ الْعَرِيسُ عَنْهُمْ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَصُومُونَ. 
16 لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَجْعَلُ رُقْعَةً مِنْ قِطْعَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ عَلَى ثَوْبٍ عَتِيقٍ لأَنَّ الْمِلْءَ يَأْخُذُ مِنَ الثَّوْبِ فَيَصِيرُ الْخَرْقُ أَرْدَأَ. 
17 وَلاَ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ عَتِيقَةٍ لِئَلَّا تَنْشَقَّ الزِّقَاقُ فَالْخَمْرُ تَنْصَبُّ وَالزِّقَاقُ تَتْلَفُ. بَلْ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ جَدِيدَةٍ فَتُحْفَظُ جَمِيعاً». 

ماذا يعني السيّد بهذا القول؟ وما هو ارتباطه بالصوم؟ 
إنه يؤكّد أنه بحلوله وسط البشريّة إنّما أراد تقديم حياة جديدة يعيشها المؤمنون به، لها سماتها الجديدة وطبيعتها الجديدة وإمكانيّاتها الجديدة، فلا تُمارس العبادة بالمفهوم القديم الذي ارتبط بذهن الكثيرين. فالسيّد لا يقبل فكرة الإصلاح عن طريق "الترقيع" بين ما هو قديم وما هو جديد، وإنما بهدم الحرفيّة القاتلة القديمة لبناء الفكر الروحي الجديد. بهذا يصير الصوم سرّ انطلاق للنفس بالروح القدس لتمارس الحياة العرسيّة المفرحة. 
ما أحوجنا أن نلبس الثوب الجديد عِوض وضع رقعة جديدة في ثوب قديم، وأن يكون لنا الزقاق الجديد إنّما هو ثوب المعموديّة الأبيض، الطبيعة الجديدة التي توهب لنا خلال تمتّعنا بالقيامة مع مسيحنا بروحه القدّوس، والزقاق الجديد هو إنساننا الجديد الذي يتقبّل خمر الروح القدس المجدّد لحياتنا على الدوام. 
v لنحتفظ بالثوب (الجديد) الذي ألبسنا إيّاه الرب في المعموديّة. ولكن ما أسهل تمزيق هذا الثوب إن كانت أعمالنا لا تتّفق مع نقاوته، سرعان ما يفسده سوس الجسد وينجّسه ضلال الإنسان العتيق. لهذا يمنعنا الرب من الخلط بين الجديد والقديم، يحرم الرسول ارتداء الثوب الجديد فوق العتيق، إنّما نخلع العتيق ونلبس الجديد فلا نوجد عراة (كو 5: 2-4 )؛ فإنّنا نكون هكذا عراة إن سلب مكر إبليس رداءنا. 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/matew9.htm

لما تقرأي نصوص و لا تفهميها, راجعي التفاسير و افهمي الكلام قبل ان تأتي لنا بخلاصة غريبة

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات​


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا على التوضيح ولكنى بالفعل قرأت النص كاملا ولم أنقل عن أحد وهذا ما فهمت فما المشكله ولماذا الهجوم ؟*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروجة العضو عن الموضوع و التهرب لنص اخر و موضوع اخر*


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2008)

يا اخت لا داعي للتشتيت
وضعتي شبهتك و ردينا و الواضح انك فهمتي القصد الصحيح, فلا داعي للخروج الى نصوص اخرى و مواضيع اخرى
النظام و التركيز شئ جميل, فياريت تحافظي عليه


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أستاذ ماى روك 
لماذا تدعى دائما خروجى عن الموضوع ؟
سألت فى نفس موضوع الخمر فبدلا من الحذف لماذا لم تقم بالرد المقنع ؟*


----------



## صوت الرب (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*




مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أستاذ ماى روك
> لماذا تدعى دائما خروجى عن الموضوع ؟
> سألت فى نفس موضوع الخمر فبدلا من الحذف لماذا لم تقم بالرد المقنع ؟*


أختي ... كان سؤالك هو التالي :-
هل من المعقول أن المسيح يعلم الناس كيفية حفظ الخمر ؟
و تم الرد عليه من الأحباء و بهذا يكون الموضوع منتهي
و عند سردك لآيات جديدة تصبح مشاركتك خارجة عن الموضوع
هذا كل ما في الأمر
فاذا كان لديك أي سؤال جديد
فافتحي موضوع جديد و سأكون سعيدا بالرد عليكي
( ملاحظة : استخدمي خاصية البحث لكي لا يكون موضوعك مكرر )


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> *أستاذ ماى روك *
> *لماذا تدعى دائما خروجى عن الموضوع ؟*
> *سألت فى نفس موضوع الخمر فبدلا من الحذف لماذا لم تقم بالرد المقنع ؟*


 
لان ما حرجت اليه هو مكرر في اكثر من موضوع
تفضلي و راجعي
موقف الكتاب المقدس من الخمر ؟ 
الخمر فى المسيحية...!! 
الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هل مطلوب منى أن أقرأ كل كلمة فى المنتدى ثم أسأل 
نفرض أن لدى عشرين سؤال عن الخمر فلماذا أفتح عشرين موضوع ؟*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هل مطلوب منى أن أقرأ كل كلمة فى المنتدى ثم أسأل
> نفرض أن لدى عشرين سؤال عن الخمر فلماذا أفتح عشرين موضوع ؟*



اختي الحبيبةهناك بحث في المنتدى تقدرين تكتبين كلمة البحث و بعدين تطلع لك المواضيع..
و ما المانع من فتح 20 موضوع؟


----------



## صوت الرب (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*




مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هل مطلوب منى أن أقرأ كل كلمة فى المنتدى ثم أسأل
> نفرض أن لدى عشرين سؤال عن الخمر فلماذا أفتح عشرين موضوع ؟*


الباحث عن الحقيقة لا يهتم لعدد المواضيع التي سيقرأها
استخدمي  خاصية البحث كما قالت لك عراقية للمسيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

الأخوة الأحباء
+++ من أجل التسهيل على الأخت / مسلمة مصرية ، إسمحوا لى بنقل كلمتين من هذا المنتدى المبارك :-
................................
++كل ما خلقه الله ، ليس نجساً فى ذاته ، بل إن الخروج على وصية الله  ، هو الخطية وهو النجاسة .
++ كل ما فى الخليقة -- كما قال أحد القديسين فى مناظرات يوحنا كاسيان -- هو مادة خام ، وطريقة إستعمالنا لها هو الذى يحدد إن كانت خيراً أم شراً .
++ فطريقة إستعمال المال هو الذى يجعله خيراً أم شراً .
++ وطريقة إستخدام طاقات الجسد هو الذى يجعلها خيراً أم شراً ، فالزواج خير والزنى شر ، مع أن مصدرهما واحد ، الذى هو الجسد ، والفارق بينهما هو طريقة إستخدامنا - نحن- للطاقة الجسدية .... إلخ .
+++ وبنفس المقياس ، نتعامل مع كل خليقة الله ، ومنها الخمر ، فإنه ناتج طبيعى عن تفاعلات الخمائر الطبيعية مع المواد السكرية وغيرها ، فإن إستخدمناه  من أجل إستخراج الكحول ، كمادة علاجية :- كمطهر للجروح ، أو كعلاج لأمراض معوية معينة ، أو كمادة مسكنة تضاف لأدوية الكحة والسعال والإلتهابات الرئوية ..... إلخ ، فكل ذلك يكون إستخداماً ممتازاً ولا عيب فيه .
+++ ولكن إن إستخدمناه للسـُكـْر والخلاعة والعربدة ، فيكون - حينئذ - خطية .
++++ وأذكر واقعة عايشتها أنا بنفسى ، ففى السبعينات من القرن المنصرف ، حدث لغط شديد حول الإستخدام الطبى للكحول ، وإنتهى الأمر بإلغائه وإستبداله بمواد مخدرة --- كالأفيون ، على ما أذكر --- لأنه لا غبار عليه فى نظر أولئك المعترضين .+ وقد قد كان لذلك ، فى بداية تطبيقه ، تأثير ضار جداً بمرضى أدوار البرد من المرضى المسنين ، الذين لم يحتملوا هذه المخدرات ، وقد رأيتُ البعض من المسنين يترنحون ويسقطون بسبب هذه المخدرات ، قبلما ينتبه الأطباء ويتصرفوا .
++ بل وقد تحولت هذه الأدوية -- بعد وضع المخدرات فيها -- إلى أداة لمدمنى المخدرات .
++++ وهذا أكبر دليل على الخطأ فى تحليل أو تحريم المواد المختلفة بالنظر إلى طبيعتها الذاتية ، وليس بالنظر إلى طريقة إستخدامها .


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا أستاذ مكرم ولكن ما زال  لى استفسارات فى نفس الموضوع *


----------



## sweetly heart (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا أستاذ مكرم ولكن ما زال لى استفسارات فى نفس الموضوع



الموضوع انا شايفه اكتمل يعنى موقف المسيح من الخمر ما استوعبتيه لحتى الان من ردود الاخوة والمواضيع الموجودة مسبقا فى المنتدى ؟؟!!! 

شو ضايل اشى تانى فى نفس الموضوع ؟؟!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

الأخ الفاضل / على عبيد
++++ ما هذا الذى تفعله سيادتك !! نحن نبحث هنا فى موضوع الخمر وهل هى نجسة فى ذاتها أم لا ، وسيادتك تدخل بدون أن تقرأ حرفاً واحداً ، ثم تسأل سؤالاً بعيدا عن الموضوع ، أكثر من بــُعد الطب عن الطبيخ ، فلماذا هذا !!!!!!!
+++++ ثم أن موضوع الكتاب الذى تدافعون عنه بإستماتة ، المسمى زوراً بإنجيل برنابا ، هو موضوع قديم ، تم بحثه مرات كثيرة ، وفى كل مرة نسألكم سؤالاً واحداً فلا تجيبون بل يختفى السائل ، أكثر من إختفاء السائل فى البحر .
+++ فبعد إذن الأستاذ المشرف ، ألفت نظر سيادتك بأنك دخلت عنواناً خطأ ، وأنك ستجده فى السؤال المخصص عن إنجيل برنابا ، فرجاء التكرم بقراءته أولاً ، لكى تسأل عن معرفة فعلاً . 
++++ مع كل الترحيب بك وبكل أسئلتك ، وعن أى موضوع ، بس مع شوية نظام .


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
دائما تحذفون السؤال الذى ليس لديكم إجابه عنه 
قلت أكثر من مره ما معنى هذه الجمله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هل من إجابه ؟؟؟؟
وَأَنْفِقِ الفِضَّةَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَشْتَهِي نَفْسُكَ فِي البَقَرِ وَالغَنَمِ وَالخَمْرِ وَالمُسْكِرِ وَكُلِّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنْكَ نَفْسُكَ وَكُل هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ وَافْرَحْ أَنْتَ وَبَيْتُكَ. *


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2008)

علي عبيد قال:


> تحية طيبة
> 
> نعم وصلني رد أنا آسف إذا لخبطت الأمور يعني كتبت في موضوع آخر يعني صحيح النظام أحسن شي وشكرا.
> 
> ...


 
لا تنسى ان تدخل عشرات المواضيع التي ناقشت هذا الموضوع, و ايضاً ردك المنسوخ و الملصوق
تستطيع استخدام خاصية البحث لأيجاد هذه لمواضيع

مرحب بك


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إلى الآن لم أرى إجابه على السؤال 
ألا يعلم أحد معنى هذا الكلام ؟*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ على جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركه 
وارجو من الأعضاء إن لم يكن لديهم إجابه أو تفسير عن هذه الوصيه العظيمه بشراء الخمر والمسكر والشرب أمام الرب فى فرح وسرور 
أن يقولوا ذلك ونحن نشكرهم *


----------



## u r lose (24 يونيو 2008)

الأخت مسمله مصريه موضوعك عنوانه
إستفسارات عن نصوص في الكتاب المقدس 
استفسارت = جمع إستفسار
أي استفسار + استفسار + استفسار + استفسار + استفسار + استفسار ...... = استفسارات

هم يهاجمون لأنك إستفسرتي استفسارين ويقولون النظام 
أنصحك بأن تدعيهم إلى ان يقرأوا عنوان موضوعك ويفهموه جيدا قبل الرد 

وهناك شئ دائما دائما دائما ستجديه عندما تستفسري عن شئ هو المهاجمه بالناسخ والمنسوخ .. ويحذفوا أوقات أسئله غير قادرين على الرد فيها ويزعمون أنها منسوخه من مواقع أخرى 

عموما ثقي انك على حق لأن ربك هو الله وليس بشر ​


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> وارجو من الأعضاء إن لم يكن لديهم إجابه أو تفسير عن هذه الوصيه العظيمه





** يوجد إجابة لكل تساؤل ويوجد تفسير لكل ما يعسُر عليكِ فهمة*


*لأن عقلك لن يستوعب كل أفكار الله الواردة في الوحي المقدس*




مسلمة مصرية قال:


> بشراء الخمر والمسكر والشرب أمام الرب فى فرح وسرور


 


التثنية 14 : 26 
*وَأَنْفِقِ* الفِضَّةَ فِي 
كُلِّ مَا تَشْتَهِي نَفْسُكَ 
فِي البَقَرِ وَالغَنَمِ وَالخَمْرِ وَالمُسْكِرِ 
وَكُلِّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنْكَ نَفْسُــكَ 
*وَكُل* هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ 
إِلهِكَ وَافْـــــرَحْ 
أَنْـــــــتَ 
وَبَيْتُكَ.

*لقد قال ُكلْ ما تشتهي نفسك ولم يقل إشرب *​ 

** لا ُتمرري فكرة خاطئة بأنه يوجد شرب خمر أمام الرب *


*قفي بعيداً أمام كلمة الله بإحترام ساجدة وإعطيه المجد لأن كلمته فائقة*



** الكاهن لا يشرب الخمر في الأقداس أي محضر الله *


اللاويين 10 : 9 
«خَمْرا وَمُسْكِرا *لا تَشْرَبْ* انْتَ وَبَنُوكَ مَعَكَ عِنْدَ *دُخُولِكُمْ الَى خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ* لِكَيْ لا تَمُوتُوا. فَرْضا دَهْرِيّا فِي اجْيَالِكُمْ 


حزقيال 44 : 21 
*وَلاَ يَشْرَبُ كَاهِنٌ خَمْراً* عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى *الدَّارِ الدَّاخِلِيَّةِ*. 
*************************************


** الخمر ليست للشرب أمام الرب بل للسكيب على الذبيحة*


العدد 15 : 5 
*وَخَمْراً لِلسَّكِيبِ* رُبْعَ الهِينِ. تَعْمَلُ عَلى المُحْرَقَةِ أَوِ الذَّبِيحَةِ لِلخَرُوفِ الوَاحِدِ. 

العدد 15 الع: 10 
*وَخَمْراً تُقَرِّبُ لِلسَّكِيبِ* نِصْفَ الهِينِ وَقُودَ رَائِحَةِ سَرُورٍ لِلرَّبِّ. 


صموئيل الأول 1 : 24 
ثُمَّ حِينَ فَطَمَتْهُ أَصْعَدَتْهُ مَعَهَا بِثَلاَثَةِ ثِيرَانٍ وَإِيفَةِ دَقِيقٍ *وَزِقِّ خَمْرٍ*, وَأَتَتْ بِهِ *إِلَى الرَّبِّ* فِي شِيلُوهَ وَالصَّبِيُّ صَغِيرٌ. 
*************************************


** الخمر ليست للنذير المخصص للرب كل حياته*


القضاة 13 : 7 
وَقَالَ لِي «هَا أَنْتِ تَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ *ابْناً*. وَالآنَ فَلاَ *تَشْرَبِي خَمْراً* وَلاَ مُسْكِراً وَلاَ تَأْكُلِي شَيْئاً نَجِساً, لأَنَّ *الصَّبِيَّ يَكُونُ نَذِيراً لِلَّهِ* مِنَ الْبَطْنِ إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهِ». 

لوقا 1 : 15 
لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ *عَظِيماً أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ* وَخَمْراً *وَمُسْكِراً لاَ يَشْرَبُ* وَمِنْ *بَطْنِ* أُمِّهِ *يَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*. 
*************************************


** الخمر لا تليق بالقداسة وليست لمن يدخل بيت الرب*


تيطس 2 : 3 
كَذَلِكَ الْعَجَائِزُ فِي سِيرَةٍ تَلِيقُ *بِالْقَدَاسَةِ،* غَيْرَ ثَالِبَاتٍ، غَيْرَ مُسْتَعْبَدَاتٍ لِلْخَمْرِ الْكَثِيرِ، مُعَلِّمَاتٍ الصَّلاَحَ، 


صموئيل الأول 1 : 14 
فَقَالَ لَهَا «حَتَّى مَتَى تَسْكَرِينَ *انْزِعِي خَمْرَكِ عَنْكِ*». 
فَأَجَابَتْ حَنَّةُ «لاَ يَا سَيِّدِي. إِنِّي امْرَأَةٌ حَزِينَةُ الرُّوحِ وَلَمْ أَشْرَبْ خَمْراً وَلاَ مُسْكِراً, بَلْ *أَسْكُبُ نَفْسِي أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ.*
*************************************

** الخمر علاج ولا ليترنح بسببها المؤمن*


صموئيل الثاني 16 : 2 
فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ لِصِيبَا «مَا لَكَ وَهَذِهِ» فَقَالَ صِيبَا
«اَلْحِمَارَانِ لِبَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ لِلرُّكُوبِ، وَالْخُبْزُ وَالتِّينُ لِلْغِلْمَانِ لِيَأْكُلُوا، وَالْخَمْرُ لِيَشْرَبَهُ مَنْ أَعْيَا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ». 


لوقا 10 : 34 
فَتَقَدَّمَ وَضَمَدَ جِرَاحَاتِهِ *وَصَبَّ* عَلَيْهَا زَيْتاً *وَخَمْراً* وَأَرْكَبَهُ عَلَى دَابَّتِهِ وَأَتَى بِهِ إِلَى فُنْدُقٍ وَاعْتَنَى بِهِ. 


تيموثاوس الأولى 5 : 23 
لاَ تَكُنْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ شَرَّابَ مَاءٍ، بَلِ *اسْتَعْمِلْ خَمْراً قَلِيلاً* مِنْ أَجْلِ مَعِدَتِكَ *وَأَسْقَامِكَ* الْكَثِيرَةِ. 
*************************************

** التحذير من شرب الخمر للملوك والكهنة وللنذير*


أمثالٌ 31 : 4 
*لَيْسَ* *لِلْمُلُوكِ* يَا لَمُوئِيلُ لَيْسَ لِلْمُلُوكِ أَنْ *يَشْرَبُوا* *خَمْراً* وَلاَ لِلْعُظَمَاءِ الْمُسْكِرُ. 


حزقيال 44 : 21 
*وَلاَ يَشْرَبُ كَاهِنٌ خَمْراً* عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى *الدَّارِ الدَّاخِلِيَّةِ*. 


العدد 6: 2 ,3
«قُل لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: إِذَا *انْفَرَزَ* رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ *لِيَنْذُرَ* نَذْرَ النَّذِيرِ *لِيَنْتَذِرَ لِلرَّبِّ* 
*فَعَنِ الخَمْرِ* وَالمُسْكِرِ يَفْتَرِزُ وَلا يَشْرَبْ خَل الخَمْرِ وَلا خَل المُسْكِرِ وَلا يَشْرَبْ مِنْ نَقِيعِ العِنَبِ وَلا يَأْكُل عِنَباً رَطْباً وَلا يَابِساً.
*************************************

** ولأن مركز المؤمنين المسيحيين أمام الله (ملوك وكهنة ومُفرزين) فهم لا يشربون الخمر*


رؤيا يوحنا 1 : 6 
الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا، وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ، *وَجَعَلَنَا مُلُوكاً وَكَهَنَةً لِلَّهِ* أَبِيهِ، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. 


رؤيا يوحنا 5 : 10 
لأَنَّكَ ذُبِحْتَ وَاشْتَرَيْتَنَا لِلَّهِ بِدَمِكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَشَعْبٍ وَأُمَّةٍ،
وَجَعَلْتَنَا لإلَهِنَا *مُلُوكاً وَكَهَنَةً،* فَسَنَمْلِكُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». 


التثنية 10 : 8 
فِي ذَلِكَ الوَقْتِ *أَفْرَزَ الرَّبُّ* سِبْطَ لاوِي لِيَحْمِلُوا تَابُوتَ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ وَلِيَقِفُوا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ لِيَخْدِمُوهُ وَيُبَارِكُوا بِاسْمِهِ إِلى هَذَا اليَوْمِ. 


اعمال الرسل 13 : 2 
وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَصُومُونَ قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ «*أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ لِلْعَمَلِ* الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُمَا إِلَيْهِ». 


رومية 1 : 1 
بُولُسُ عَبْدٌ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً *الْمُفْرَزُ لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ *


غلاطية 1 : 15 
وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا *سَرَّ اللهَ الَّذِي أَفْرَزَنِي* مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي، *وَدَعَانِي* بِنِعْمَتِهِ
*************************************

** جذاء من يفرط في شرب الخمر*


صموئيل الأول 25 : 37 , 38
وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ عَُِنْدَ *خُرُوجِ الْخَمْرِ مِنْ نَابَالَ* أَخْبَرَتْهُ امْرَأَتُهُ بِهَذَا الْكَلاَمِ, فَمَاتَ قَلْبُهُ دَاخِلَهُ وَصَارَ كَحَجَرٍ. 
وَبَعْدَ نَحْوِ عَشَرَةِ أَيَّامٍ *ضَرَبَ الرَّبُّ نَابَالَ فَمَاتَ*. 


إشعياء 5 : 11 
وَيْلٌ لِلْمُبَكِّرِينَ صَبَاحاً *يَتْبَعُونَ* الْمُسْكِرَ لِلْمُتَأَخِّرِينَ فِي الْعَتَمَةِ *تُلْهِبُهُمُ* الْخَمْرُ. 


أمثالٌ 20 : 1 
اَلْخَمْرُ مُسْتَهْزِئَةٌ. الْمُسْكِرُ عَجَّاجٌ *وَمَنْ يَتَرَنَّحُ* بِهِمَا *فَلَيْسَ بِحَكِيمٍ*.
*************************************


** المعني الأدبي للخمر ( الفرح )*

مزمور 104 : 15 
وَخَمْرٍ *تُفَرِّحُ* قَلْبَ الإِنْسَانِ لإِلْمَاعِ وَجْهِهِ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الزَّيْتِ وَخُبْزٍ يُسْنِدُ قَلْبَ الإِنْسَانِ.


نشيد الأنشاد 1 : 2 
لِيُقَبِّلْنِي بِقُبْلاَتِ فَمِهِ لأَنَّ *حُبَّكَ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ*. 
*************************************

** خطر الإنشغال بالخمر *


*يعطيها الشيطان للهالك فيشغله بغرور غنى هذا العالم وملذاته *


*فيغفل عن خلاص المسيح المُقدم مجاناً وضمان الحياة الأبدية*

دانيال 5 : 23 
بَلْ تَعَظَّمْتَ عَلَى رَبِّ السَّمَاءِ فَأَحْضَرُوا قُدَّامَكَ آنِيَةَ بَيْتِهِ 
وَأَنْتَ وَعُظَمَاؤُكَ وَزَوْجَاتُكَ وَسَرَارِيكَ شَرِبْتُمْ بِهَا الْخَمْرَ 
وَسَبَّحْتَ آلِهَةَ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَالنِّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ وَالْخَشَبِ وَالْحَجَرِ 
الَّتِي لاَ تُبْصِرُ وَلاَ تَسْمَعُ وَلاَ تَعْرِفُ. *أَمَّا اللَّهُ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ نَسَمَتُكَ وَلَهُ كُلُّ طُرُقِكَ فَلَمْ تُمَجِّدْهُ*. 
*************************************


** هنا بيت القصيدة ... عندما حول المسيح الماء الى خمر *


*أفاق المدعويين الى العرس السكارى بخمر العالم وأفراحه *


*كأنه يُريد أن يقول ليست الخمر سر الفرح ولكن المسيح سر الفرح الحقيقي*


*لقد ميَّز رئيس المتكأ الخمر الجيدة خمر المسيح الموقظة*


*هذا هدف المسيح أن يُعطي ما يُفيق من السكر والترنُّح والغفلان والتناسي *


يوحنا 2 : 9 
فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هِيَ
- لَكِنَّ الْخُدَّامَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدِ اسْتَقَوُا الْمَاءَ عَلِمُوا - *دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ* 

وَقَالَ لَهُ «كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ إِنَّمَا يَضَعُ *الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ* أَوَّلاً 
وَمَتَى سَكِرُوا *فَحِينَئِذٍ الدُّونَ*. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ أَبْقَيْتَ *الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ* إِلَى الآنَ». 
*************************************

** * في النهاية *​ 
*أكرر الخمر لا يشربها *​ 
*المتقدم بالذبيحة أمام الرب *​ 

*لكن هذة الخمر لسكيب الذبيحة *​ 


*التحريض النهائي للمسيح لأولاد الله المؤمنون بإسمة*

*ما ورد في الآية*


أفسس 5 : 18 
*وَلاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ* الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، *بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ*
*************************************


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لك أستاذ فريدى على مشاركتك الطويله والتى تناقض تماما الجمله التى اتحدث عنها 

ينفق فى البقر والغنم والخمر والمسكر ؟ فلماذا سيشترى المسكر إن لم يشربه ؟؟؟
حضرتك قلت :الكاهن لا يشرب الخمر في الأقداس أي محضر الله 
فهل يمكن أن يشربه فى غير الأقداس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وقلت :الخمر ليست للشرب أمام الرب بل للسكيب على الذبيحة
هل الذبيحه التى يسكب عليها الخمر هذه تؤكل أم تلقى فى القمامه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وقلت :الخمر علاج ولا ليترنح بسببها المؤمن
وهل يجعل إلاهكم الذى تعبدون علاجكم فيما حرمه عليكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وقلت :التحذير من شرب الخمر للملوك والكهنة وللنذير
التحذير لهؤلاء فقط أما الباقى فلا بأس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وقلت :  جذاء من يفرط في شرب الخمر
فما جزاء من يشرب منه القليل ولا يفرط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبعد كل هذا لم أجد إجابه وااااااااااضحه عن معنى 

وَأَنْفِقِ الفِضَّةَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَشْتَهِي نَفْسُكَ فِي البَقَرِ وَالغَنَمِ وَالخَمْرِ وَالمُسْكِرِ وَكُلِّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنْكَ نَفْسُــكَ وَكُل هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ وَافْـــــرَحْ أَنْـــــــتَ وَبَيْتُكَ.*


----------



## عاشق ابن تيمية (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

اجابة الاخت المسلمة واضحة.

والان اثبت لكم بالدليل القاطع على  موضوع الاخت المسلمة ( قال يسوع املاوا الاجران ماء. فملاوها الى فوق. ثم قال لهم: استقوا وقدموا الى رئيس المتكأ. فقدموا، فلما ذاق رئيس المتكأ الماء المتحول خمرا ولم يعلم من اين هي. لكن الخدام الذين كانوا قد استقوا علموا. دعا رئيس المتكأ العريس، وقال له: كل انسان انما يضع الخمر الجيدة اولا، ومتا سكروا فحينئذ الدون. اما انت فأبقيت الخمر الجيدة الى الان ).( يوحنا 7:2 ). 
 واريد ان اسال ما هو العشاء الرباني ؟ ولماذا ياكلون الخبز ويشربون الخمر ؟؟؟ ولماذا شنودة يبيح شرب الخمر ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*شكرا لك أستاذ فريدى على مشاركتك الطويله والتى تناقض تماما الجمله التى اتحدث عنها *

*لا يهم تقييمك للإجابة *
*لكنها كانت يجب أن تكون وافية لكل ضيوفنا المنزَّهين عن التشكيك*
*...................................*


*ينفق فى البقر والغنم والخمر والمسكر ؟ فلماذا سيشترى المسكر إن لم يشربه ؟؟؟*

*لكي لا يشربة بل ليسكبه على لذبيحة*
*...................................*

*حضرتك قلت :الكاهن لا يشرب الخمر في الأقداس أي محضر الله ... **فهل يمكن أن يشربه فى غير الأقداس ؟*

*إذاً أنتِ لم تقرأي ما يخص الكاهن والملك نحو الخمر ... تمت الإجابة سابقاً*
*...................................*

*وقلت :الخمر ليست للشرب أمام الرب بل للسكيب على الذبيحة... **هل الذبيحه التى يسكب عليها الخمر هذه تؤكل أم تلقى فى القمامه ؟*

*الذبيحة ُتحرق بالنار *

*ولا ُتلقي في القمامة وإن كنتِ تجهلين ماذا يُفعل بها إسألي ولا ُتظهري جهلك فنحترمك*
*...................................*

*وقلت :الخمر علاج ولا ليترنح بسببها المؤمن ... **وهل يجعل إلاهكم الذى تعبدون علاجكم فيما حرمه عليكم ؟*

*إذا كان فهمك للأمور هكذا ... إذاً فلن يتناول أي شخص أي دواء بعد اليوم *

*لأن الأدوية تحتوي على دهن الخنزير - كحوليات - مخدرات - وأحياناً سموم*

*نقي ذهنك فالله صالح*
*...................................*

*وقلت :التحذير من شرب الخمر للملوك والكهنة وللنذير ... **التحذير لهؤلاء فقط أما الباقى فلا بأس ؟*

*ُأكرر لعل التكرار يثبت الأفكار *

*كل المؤمنين ملوك وكهنة .... أرجعي للمشاركة السابقة للتمعن والفهم*
*...................................*

*وقلت : جذاء من يفرط في شرب الخمر ... **فما جزاء من يشرب منه القليل ولا يفرط ؟*

*مقبول أمام الله ... إن كان يشتناوله بنية طاهرة*
*...................................*

*وبعد كل هذا لم أجد إجابه وااااااااااضحه عن معنى *

*لن أرد على هذة العبارة *
*لأن الإجابة عليها ستكون كلام عيب أقوله أمام الناس*
*...................................*


*سؤالي لحضرتك *
*هل وجدتي عندنا إجابة وموثقة بكلمات الله ؟*
*أم أن أحد لم يُجيبك*


----------



## geegoo (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*



fredyyy قال:


> ** يوجد إجابة لكل تساؤل ويوجد تفسير لكل ما يعسُر عليكِ فهمة*
> 
> 
> *لأن عقلك لن يستوعب كل أفكار الله الواردة في الوحي المقدس*
> ...


*بالحق اشكرك كثيرا جدا علي هذه الاجابة التي تعلمت منها الكثير ....*
*ربنا يباركك دائما اخي الحبيب ...*
*و اسمح لي بسؤال للاخوة / مسلمة و عاشق *
*هو _ لا سمح الله _ حد فيكم كاسر عينا و لا لاوي دراعنا ...*
*لو شرب الخمر مقبول ... مفيش اي داعي يخلينا نكدب عليكم ....*
*مش بعد الاهتمام بالرد عليكم ... نجد منكم الاصرار علي ما في عقولكم ....*
*ده اقل واجب تشكروا اللي بيرد عليكم ...*
*مش عاوزين تشكروا ... بناقص ... بس ما فيش داعي للمجادلات العقيمة ...*
*ربنا يبارك الجميع ... *


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعلم أن شرب الخمر حرام ولكن نجد نصوص عندكم تناقض ذلك تماما 
حتى ما تفعلونه فى العشاء الربانى كما ذكر الأخ عاشق بن تيميه فهذا حقا شئ عجيب أليس فيه خمر ؟؟
والحقيقه أصر على قولى كيف يجعل شفاء الأمراض فيما حرم عليها ؟
وما هى النيه الصالحه لشرب الخمر ؟
انتم تبررون ذلك علميا بقول بقول بعض الأطباء أن مثل هذه الأشياء مفيده 
ولكن من الناحيه الدينيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1فيها نظر بردو *


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

نعلم أن شرب الخمر *حرام* ولكن نجد نصوص عندكم تناقض ذلك تماما 

*ومش حرام عليكِ ربنا يعطي لك عنين ولا تستخدميها*

*أقول لكِ ممكن الله يسحب منك نعمة البصر فيقتادوكِ الى حيث لا تشائين*

*وأعطاكِ عقل تفكري به لتفهمي أقوال الله فتستخدميه في التشكيك في كلامه*

*أقول لكِ ممكن الله يسحب منك نعمة العقل وتصبحي مجنونة *

*أحمدي ربنا على َنعمِه ولا ُتسيئي إستخدامها *
*فهو الخالق ومن حقه أن يُخرج روحك منكِ*
*..........................*

حتى ما تفعلونه فى العشاء الربانى كما ذكر الأخ عاشق بن تيميه فهذا حقا شئ عجيب أليس فيه خمر ؟

*لا لا لا الموضوع ده كبير عليكِ جداً ... وأيضاً موضوع منفصل*

*إن كنتِ لم تفهمي الفرق بين المعادن *

*هل ستفهمي الفرق بين الأحجار الكريمة*

*وليس مسموح لكِ أن ُتديري دفة الحديث حيث تشائين*
*..........................*

والحقيقه أصر على قولى كيف يجعل شفاء الأمراض فيما حرم عليها ؟

*من حقك أن تعاندي الله ... ومن حق الله أن يقضي عليكِ*

*فالذي لا يقبل الله في رحمته ... لن يبقي أمامه إلا أن يقبل غضبه*
*..........................*

وما هى النيه الصالحه لشرب الخمر ؟

*النية الصالحة لتناول الخمر أن لا أسكر به والله فاحص القلوب*
*..........................*

انتم تبررون ذلك علميا بقول بقول بعض الأطباء أن مثل هذه الأشياء مفيده 

*أنا لا أبرر شئ ولكن ضربت أمثلة لتوضيح الصورة*

*ما نأكله وما نشربه يجب أن نراعي فيه رضى الله وليس رضى الناس*
*..........................
* 
ولكن من الناحيه الدينيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1فيها نظر بردو 

*نعم الناحية الدينية *

*أنني على مائدة الله أتناول طعام إلهي مميز*

*وليس لمن يقف في الشارع أن يعرف حلاوته*

*إلا أذا أتى تائباً ساجداً لله فطعام الله لا يُأكل خارجاً *

*لكن أدخلي الى العُرس فتفرحي بالملك وطعامه الفاخر المميز*

متى الأصحاح 22 العدد 4 
فَأَرْسَلَ أَيْضاً عَبِيداً آخَرِينَ قَائِلاً: قُولُوا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: هُوَذَا غَدَائِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ. ثِيرَانِي وَمُسَمَّنَاتِي قَدْ ذُبِحَتْ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُعَدٌّ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَى الْعُرْسِ! 

 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَمَّا الْعُرْسُ فَمُسْتَعَدٌّ وَأَمَّا الْمَدْعُوُّونَ فَلَمْ يَكُونُوا مُسْتَحِقِّينَ. 

 فَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى مَفَارِقِ الطُّرُقِ وَكُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُ فَادْعُوهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ.

*هل ُتلبي دعوة الله الملك العظيم وتأتي للعُرس لتفرحي ؟*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحقيقه أستاذ فريدى مشاركة حضرتك غير مفيده بالمره :smi411:
إيه يقتادوكى وتصبحى مجنونه ودفة الحديث أين باركوا لاعنيكم :t9: فما بالكم بغير لاعنيكم ؟؟
سبحان الله الحقيقه لم أجد أيضا رد مقنع 
كل ما طلبت هو تفسير جمله من كتابكم وإلى الآن لم يجيب أحد وتتهربون لأشياء ليس لها علاقه بالآيات *


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*




عاشق ابن تيمية قال:


> اجابة الاخت المسلمة واضحة.
> 
> والان اثبت لكم بالدليل القاطع على  موضوع الاخت المسلمة ( قال يسوع املاوا الاجران ماء. فملاوها الى فوق. ثم قال لهم: استقوا وقدموا الى رئيس المتكأ. فقدموا، فلما ذاق رئيس المتكأ الماء المتحول خمرا ولم يعلم من اين هي. لكن الخدام الذين كانوا قد استقوا علموا. دعا رئيس المتكأ العريس، وقال له: كل انسان انما يضع الخمر الجيدة اولا، ومتا سكروا فحينئذ الدون. اما انت فأبقيت الخمر الجيدة الى الان ).( يوحنا 7:2 ).
> واريد ان اسال ما هو العشاء الرباني ؟ ولماذا ياكلون الخبز ويشربون الخمر ؟؟؟ ولماذا شنودة يبيح شرب الخمر ؟؟


بالنسبة لمعجزة المسيح الأولى تحويل الماء إلى الخمر فأرجو أن تقرأ الرابط التالي :-
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48738


----------



## الكنيسة المفدية (26 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين*



كانت الخمر تصنع من العنب، فكانوا يجمعون العناقيد في سلال (ارمياء 6: 9)
 ثم يحملونها إلى المعصرة ويلقونها هناك. وكانت المعصرة مركبة من دنّ قليل العمق مبني على الأرض أو منقور في الصخر (اش 5: 2) 
*، ويتصل بثقوب في اسفله بدنّ آخر، منقور في الصخر ايضاً. وكان العنب يُسحق بطريق الدوس بالأقدام (نحميا 13: 15 وايوب 24: 11) 
، وكانوا يستخدمون رجلاً أو أكثر حسب حجم الدن. وكان الائسون - في مصر وربما في فلسطين أيضاً - يمسكون بحبال معلقة حتى لا يسقطوا، ويغنون أثناء عملهم على وتيرة واحدة كنوع من التسلية والترفيه أثناء العمل (اش 16: 10 وارميا 25: 30 و 48: 33) 
وحولهم وثيابهم (اش 63: 1 - 3) . 
ومن الدنّ الأعلى ينساب العصير إلى الدنذ الأسفل، ويوضح بعد ذلك في أزقة أو قنينات من الجلد (ايوب 32: 19 ومتى 9: 17) أو في أوعية كبيرة من الفخار، حيث يترك طويلاً ليختمر. وبعد الاختمار تنقل إلى أوعية أخرى (ارمياء 48: 11 و 12) .
وكان عصير العنب يُستمل بعد عصره بطرق مختلفة: كشراب فاكهة غير مختمر، أو كخمر بعد التخمير، أو كخل بعد زيادة تخميره. ولعلهم كانوا في الزمن القديم - كما في الوقت الحاضر - يصنعون من العصير شراباً حلواً بعد غليه.

وقد ذُكرت الخمر مع الحنطة والزيت كعطية عظمى للإنسان، وكانت في كل بيت يقدمونها للضيوف لا سيما في الأعياد (تك 14: 18 ويو 2: 3) . 
غير أن اليهود، وسائر الأمم، كما وبخهم أيضاً العهد الجديد (ام 20: 1 و 23: 29 - 35 واش 5: 22 و 28: 1 - 7 و 56: 12 وهوشع 4: 11) . 
وفي الطقس الموسوي كانت السكيب من خمر مع المحرقة اليومية (خر 29: 40) وعند تقديم الباكورات (لا 23: 13) وعند تقديم بقية الذبائح (عدد 15: 5) . وكان يدفع العشر منه (تث 18: 4) ولم يكن يُسمح للنذير بأن يشرب منه مدة نذره (عدد 6: 3) 

ولذلك لم يكن يسمح للكاهن بأن يشرب منه عند دخوله لخدمة المقداس (لا 10: 9) ولم يكن لائقاً للقضاة أن يشربوا منه عند جلوسهم في مجالس القضاة. (امثال 31: 4 و 17 و 23: 20 و 21 و 29 - 35) . 

وقد اتخذت في العهد القديم احتياطات كثيرة لوقاية الناس من الافراط في شربها، كمزجها بالماء. ويذكر الكتاب أنهم كانوا يعينون رئيساً للوليمة ويعتقد أنه كان يعين لهذا الغرض (يو 2: 9 و 10) . 
وقد نهى الكتاب عن السكر بالخمر، وعلّم أن السكر بها خطيئة (1 صم 1: 14 - 16 واش 5: 11 -17 و 1 كو 5: 11 و 6: 10 وغلا 5: 21 وافسس 5: 18 و 1بط 4: 3) . 
والخمر الممزوجة (امثال 9: 2) والشراب الممزوج ليسا خمراً ممزوجة بماء لتخفيفها بل يشيران إلى مزيج الخمر بأنواع من العقاقير والتوابل التي تجعل طعمها يلذ بأنواع من العقاقير والتوابل التي تجعل طعمها يلذ ساربيها، وتجعل لونها شائقاً(قاموس الكتاب المقدس). *​
هذا شرح الموضوع ككل بطريقة بسيطة حتى لا تاخذى النصوص على محمل فهمك لها

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

العضو الكنيسه المفديه شكرا لك على المشاركه ولكن ما أطلبه هو شئ بسيط ان يقول لى أحد الأعضاء معنى هذا الكلام كذا :

وَأَنْفِقِ الفِضَّةَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَشْتَهِي نَفْسُكَ فِي البَقَرِ وَالغَنَمِ وَالخَمْرِ وَالمُسْكِرِ وَكُلِّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنْكَ نَفْسُــكَ وَكُل هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ وَافْـــــرَحْ أَنْـــــــتَ وَبَيْتُكَ.*


----------



## الكنيسة المفدية (26 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين*



*تَعْشِيرًا تُعَشِّرُ كُلَّ مَحْصُولِ زَرْعِكَ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْحَقْلِ سَنَةً بِسَنَةٍ. 23وَتَأْكُلُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ، فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ لِيُحِلَّ اسْمَهُ فِيهِ، عُشْرَ حِنْطَتِكَ وَخَمْرِكَ وَزَيْتِكَ، وَأَبْكَارِ بَقَرِكَ وَغَنَمِكَ، لِكَيْ تَتَعَلَّمَ أَنْ تَتَّقِيَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ. 24وَلكِنْ إِذَا طَالَ عَلَيْكَ الطَّرِيقُ حَتَّى لاَ تَقْدِرَ أَنْ تَحْمِلَهُ. إِذَا كَانَ بَعِيدًا عَلَيْكَ الْمَكَانُ الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِيَجْعَلَ اسْمَهُ فِيهِ، إِذْ يُبَارِكُكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ، 25فَبِعْهُ بِفِضَّةٍ، وَصُرَّ الْفِضَّةَ فِي يَدِكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ، 26وَأَنْفِقِ الْفِضَّةَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَشْتَهِي نَفْسُكَ فِي الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْخَمْرِ وَالْمُسْكِرِ وَكُلِّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنْكَ نَفْسُكَ، وَكُلْ هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ وَافْرَحْ أَنْتَ وَبَيْتُكَ. 27وَاللاَّوِيُّ الَّذِي فِي أَبْوَابِكَ لاَ تَتْرُكْهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ قِسْمٌ وَلاَ نَصِيبٌ مَعَكَ.*

*هذا الفقرة كاملة حتى نفهم ما المقصود *​

يوجد نوعان من العشور، الأولى تقدَّم للآويين ومنها يُدفع نصيب الكهنة (عد 18: 24-28؛ نح 10: 37-38). ما تبقَّى يُدفع منه العشور الثانية التي يأكلون منها أمام الرب في السنتين الأولى والثانية، أمَّا عشور السنة الثالثة فتدفع للآويين والفقراء (تث 14: 28-29). في السنتين الرابعة والخامسة يأكل منها أصحابها، وفي السنة السادسة تقدَّم للفقراء والسنة السابعة تقدَّم سبتًا للأرض ويكون كل شيء مشاعًا (خر 23: 10-11

*وكما شرحت سابقا*


*وفي الطقس الموسوي كانت السكيب من خمر مع المحرقة اليومية (خر 29: 40) وعند تقديم الباكورات (لا 23: 13) وعند تقديم بقية الذبائح (عدد 15: 5) . وكان يدفع العشر منه (تث 18: 4) ولم يكن يُسمح للنذير بأن يشرب منه مدة نذره (عدد 6: 3) *​


سلام ونعمة


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فى الحقيقه لم أفهم بوضوح رد العضو الكنيسه المفديه إن كنت تقصد ان الخمر والمسكر للسكيب 
 فمعنى فِي كُلِّ مَا تَشْتَهِي نَفْسُكَ فِي البَقَرِ وَالغَنَمِ وَالخَمْرِ وَالمُسْكِرِ 
لا تدل أبدا على ذلك فهل تشتهى نفسه الخمر و المسكر ليسكبها ام ليشربها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> فمعنى فِي كُلِّ مَا تَشْتَهِي نَفْسُكَ فِي البَقَرِ وَالغَنَمِ وَالخَمْرِ وَالمُسْكِرِ
> لا تدل أبدا على ذلك فهل تشتهى نفسه الخمر و المسكر ليسكبها ام ليشربها ؟


 

*شهوة المؤمن شئ وشهوة الشرير شئ آخر *

*فالمؤمن يشتهي كل ما هو مقدس *

*والشرير يشتهي كل ما يُلِذ قلبة الشرير *

*كما أن المؤمن يرغب في شراء سيارة لخدمة الآخرين*

*الشرير يشتهي إمتلاكها لإصتياد الشريرات لإشباع شهواته*

*المؤمن شهوة قلبه قراءة الكتاب المقدس ليعرف فكر الله*

*الشرير يقرأ الكتاب ليبحث عن أخطاء يلصقها بالله*

*ُأكرر المؤمن يشتهي أن يُنفق فيما يُرضي الله*

*هذا ما ُتقرُّه كلمة الله إذ تقول*

إشعياء 26 : 9 
*بِنَفْسِي اشْتَهَيْتُكَ* فِي اللَّيْلِ. 
أَيْضاً بِرُوحِي فِي دَاخِلِي *إِلَيْكَ أَبْتَكِرُ*. 
لأَنَّهُ حِينَمَا تَكُونُ *أَحْكَامُكَ* فِي الأَرْضِ 
يَتَعَلَّمُ سُكَّانُ الْمَسْكُونَةِ الْعَدْلَ.

مزمور 119 : 40 
هَئَنَذَا قَدِ *اشْتَهَيْتُ وَصَايَاكَ*. بِعَدْلِكَ أَحْيِنِي. 

مزمور 112 : 10 
الشِّرِّيرُ يَرَى فَيَغْضَبُ. يُحَرِّقُ أَسْنَانَهُ وَيَذُوبُ. *شَهْوَةُ الشِّرِّيرِ* *تَبِيدُ*. 

أمثالٌ 10 : 24 
خَوْفُ الشِّرِّيرِ هُوَ يَأْتِيهِ *وَشَهْوَةُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ* *تُمْنَحُ*. 

أمثالٌ 11 : 23 
*شَهْوَةُ الأَبْرَارِ* *خَيْرٌ* فَقَطْ. رَجَاءُ الأَشْرَارِ سَخَطٌ. 

إشعياء 26 : 8 
فَفِي طَرِيقِ أَحْكَامِكَ يَا رَبُّ انْتَظَرْنَاكَ.* إِلَى اسْمِكَ وَإِلَى ذِكْرِكَ شَهْوَةُ النَّفْسِ*. 

غلاطية 5 : 16 
وَإِنَّمَا أَقُولُ *اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ* فَلاَ تُكَمِّلُوا* شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ*. 

يوحنا الأولى 2 : 16 
لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ 
*شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ،* *وَشَهْوَةَ* الْعُيُونِ، 
وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، *لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ* بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. 


فيلبي 1 : 23 
فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاِثْنَيْنِ 
*لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ* أَنْ *أَنْطَلِقَ* وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 
ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. ​




************************​


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أستاذ فريدى 
بس الوصيه دى لم تكن لشرير ؟ فماذا سيفعل بالخمر والمسكر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا ما أسأل عنه 
وإلى الآن لم أجد ردا واضحا والحقيقه كله لف و دوران وتهرب من التفسيرب الذى يقول معنى هذا الكلام كذا وكذا وهذا هو ما أطلبه وفقط لا أطلب تبريرات وتفسيرات شخصيه 
‘ذا فهم أحد ما أطلب فيرجى الاجابه *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

الأخت الفاضلة مسلمة مصرية
+++كنت قد قدمت لسيادتك موضوعاً عن أن الخمر هو مادة خام ، ليس نجساً فى ذاته بل بحسب إستخدامه ، فلم تعلقى سيادتك عن مداخلتى إلاَّ بالقول :-  (( شكرا ........ ولكن ما زال لى استفسارات فى نفس الموضوع )) .
++++ ولكن سيادتك لم تعلقى على مداخلتى ذاتها ، حتى الآن ، فلعلكى نسيتيها ، لذلك فإننى ، وللتسهيل على سيادتك ، أقدمها مرة أخرى ، لعلكى تقرأيها وتعلقى عليها ، هذه المرة :-
..................
++كل ما خلقه الله ، ليس نجساً فى ذاته ، بل إن الخروج على وصية الله ، هو الخطية وهو النجاسة .
++ كل ما فى الخليقة -- كما قال أحد القديسين فى مناظرات يوحنا كاسيان -- هو مادة خام ، وطريقة إستعمالنا لها هو الذى يحدد إن كانت خيراً أم شراً .
++ فطريقة إستعمال المال هو الذى يجعله خيراً أم شراً .
++ وطريقة إستخدام طاقات الجسد هو الذى يجعلها خيراً أم شراً ، فالزواج خير والزنى شر ، مع أن مصدرهما واحد ، الذى هو الجسد ، والفارق بينهما هو طريقة إستخدامنا - نحن- للطاقة الجسدية .... إلخ .
+++ وبنفس المقياس ، نتعامل مع كل خليقة الله ، ومنها الخمر ، فإنه ناتج طبيعى عن تفاعلات الخمائر الطبيعية مع المواد السكرية وغيرها ، فإن إستخدمناه من أجل إستخراج الكحول ، كمادة علاجية :- كمطهر للجروح ، أو كعلاج لأمراض معوية معينة ، أو كمادة مسكنة تضاف لأدوية الكحة والسعال والإلتهابات الرئوية ..... إلخ ، فكل ذلك يكون إستخداماً ممتازاً ولا عيب فيه .
+++ ولكن إن إستخدمناه للسـُكـْر والخلاعة والعربدة ، فيكون - حينئذ - خطية .
++++ وأذكر واقعة عايشتها أنا بنفسى ، ففى السبعينات من القرن المنصرف ، حدث لغط شديد حول الإستخدام الطبى للكحول ، وإنتهى الأمر بإلغائه وإستبداله بمواد مخدرة --- كالأفيون ، على ما أذكر --- لأنه لا غبار عليه فى نظر أولئك المعترضين .+ وقد قد كان لذلك ، فى بداية تطبيقه ، تأثير ضار جداً بمرضى أدوار البرد من المرضى المسنين ، الذين لم يحتملوا هذه المخدرات ، وقد رأيتُ البعض من المسنين يترنحون ويسقطون بسبب هذه المخدرات ، قبلما ينتبه الأطباء ويتصرفوا .
++ بل وقد تحولت هذه الأدوية -- بعد وضع المخدرات فيها -- إلى أداة لمدمنى المخدرات .
++++ وهذا أكبر دليل على الخطأ فى تحليل أو تحريم المواد المختلفة بالنظر إلى طبيعتها الذاتية ، وليس بالنظر إلى طريقة إستخدامها .
.........................................................................................................................
++++++++++++ وأضيف نقطة واحدة على ماسبق ، ولتأكيده ، فأذكر سيادتك ، بأن الخمر لم يكن ممنوعاً فى البداية عند سيادتك ، ثم تم منعه لاحقاً فى ظروف خاصة ، وذلك يؤكد أنه ليس نجساً فى ذاته ، وإلاَّ لما تُرك مسموحاً به ومحللاً ، لمدة ليست بقصيرة  .
++++++++++++ فأرجو أن تنظرى لمداخلتى بعين الإعتبار -- هذه المرة -- وتقدمى تعليقكِ عليها ، ولسيادتك جزيل الشكر مقدماً .


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أستاذ مكرم شكرا لك على المشاركه وحقيقة اهتتمت بها ولكن ارجو من حضرتك تفسير للجمله التى عرضتها 
وهل افهم من كلام حضرتك أن الخمر محرمه عندكم إذا تم استخدامها للسكر فقط ؟ اما لو شرب منها القليل مع عدم السكر فلا بأس ؟
أما موضوع ان الخمر ظلت مباحه فى الاسلام لفتره هذا ليس معناه انها ليست نجسه وانما كان ذلك كما تعلم حضرتك انها كانت تعتبلا ماء لهم اى تشبعت بها اجسادهم فلا يمكن المنع مره واحده وكان الافضل استخدام التدرج فى المنع وفى نهاية الامر عندنا 

(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلَامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ )      
فهى عندنا رجس ولا تؤدى اللا الى كل سوء  وما كان كثيره مسكر فقليله حرام ولم يجعل الله شفاء امته فيما حرمه عليهم 
ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *
> أما موضوع ان الخمر ظلت مباحه فى الاسلام لفتره هذا ليس معناه انها ليست نجسه وانما كان ذلك كما تعلم حضرتك انها كانت تعتبلا ماء لهم اى تشبعت بها اجسادهم فلا يمكن المنع مره واحده وكان الافضل استخدام التدرج فى المنع وفى نهاية الامر عندنا
> 
> *



*رجاء التوضيح, هناك خطأ إملائي على ما اعتقد*


----------



## fredyyy (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> إيه يقتادوكى وتصبحى مجنونه ودفة الحديث أين *باركوا* لاعنيكم :t9: فما بالكم بغير لاعنيكم ؟؟


 
*لغير العارفين وغير الفاهمين توجد بركة *

*أما للمعاندين وغير الراغبين في الفهم فالردود ستكون قاسية *

*هل فهمتي الفرق*




مسلمة مصرية قال:


> ..... الحقيقه لم أجد أيضا رد مقنع
> كل ما طلبت هو تفسير جمله من كتابكم وإلى الآن *لم يجيب أحد* وتتهربون لأشياء ليس لها علاقه بالآيات


 

*فرق كبير بين الحق الإلهي والردود المزاجية *

*وإن كنتي تعتبري أن أحداً لم يُجيبك *

*فهذا كذب واضح ... الردود واضحة وكاملة *

*العيب مش في المدرِّس العيب في التلميذ المعاند*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ماشى يا حضرت المدرس ياريت تعيد للتلميذ الخايب بوضووووووح معنى هذا النص بالضبط *


----------



## fredyyy (28 يونيو 2008)

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مسلمة مصرية 

 
_بشراء الخمر والمسكر والشرب أمام الرب فى فرح وسرور _




التثنية 14 : 26 
*وَأَنْفِقِ* الفِضَّةَ فِي 
كُلِّ مَا تَشْتَهِي نَفْسُكَ 
فِي البَقَرِ وَالغَنَمِ وَالخَمْرِ وَالمُسْكِرِ 
وَكُلِّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنْكَ نَفْسُــكَ 
*وَكُل* هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ 
إِلهِكَ وَافْـــــرَحْ 
أَنْـــــــتَ 
وَبَيْتُكَ.

*لقد قال ُكلْ ما تشتهي نفسك ولم يقل إشرب *​

** لا ُتمرري فكرة خاطئة بأنه يوجد شرب خمر أمام الرب *


*قفي بعيداً أمام كلمة الله بإحترام ساجدة وإعطيه المجد لأن كلمته فائقة*



** الكاهن لا يشرب الخمر في الأقداس أي محضر الله *


اللاويين 10 : 9 
«خَمْرا وَمُسْكِرا *لا تَشْرَبْ* انْتَ وَبَنُوكَ مَعَكَ عِنْدَ *دُخُولِكُمْ الَى خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ* لِكَيْ لا تَمُوتُوا. فَرْضا دَهْرِيّا فِي اجْيَالِكُمْ 


حزقيال 44 : 21 
*وَلاَ يَشْرَبُ كَاهِنٌ خَمْراً* عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى *الدَّارِ الدَّاخِلِيَّةِ*. 
*************************************


** الخمر ليست للشرب أمام الرب بل للسكيب على الذبيحة*


العدد 15 : 5 
*وَخَمْراً لِلسَّكِيبِ* رُبْعَ الهِينِ. تَعْمَلُ عَلى المُحْرَقَةِ أَوِ الذَّبِيحَةِ لِلخَرُوفِ الوَاحِدِ. 

العدد 15 الع: 10 
*وَخَمْراً تُقَرِّبُ لِلسَّكِيبِ* نِصْفَ الهِينِ وَقُودَ رَائِحَةِ سَرُورٍ لِلرَّبِّ. 


صموئيل الأول 1 : 24 
ثُمَّ حِينَ فَطَمَتْهُ أَصْعَدَتْهُ مَعَهَا بِثَلاَثَةِ ثِيرَانٍ وَإِيفَةِ دَقِيقٍ *وَزِقِّ خَمْرٍ*, وَأَتَتْ بِهِ *إِلَى الرَّبِّ* فِي شِيلُوهَ وَالصَّبِيُّ صَغِيرٌ. 


** * في النهاية *​

*أكرر الخمر لا يشربها *​

*المتقدم بالذبيحة أمام الرب *​


*لكن هذة الخمر لسكيب الذبيحة *​


*التحريض النهائي للمسيح لأولاد الله المؤمنون بإسمة*

*ما ورد في الآية*


أفسس 5 : 18 
*وَلاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ* الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، *بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ*
*************************************

*للمراجعة أنظري المشاركة ............. (26)*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لو سمحتوا يا جماعه تفسييييييييييير هذا الكلام من فضلكوا 
للتوضيح حد يقول معنى تفصيلى لهذا الكلام يعنى يقول أنفق معناها كذا وكل ما تشتهى نفسك معناه كذا 
هل التفسير صعب لهذه الدرجه ؟
وَأَنْفِقِ الفِضَّةَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَشْتَهِي نَفْسُكَ فِي البَقَرِ وَالغَنَمِ وَالخَمْرِ وَالمُسْكِرِ وَكُلِّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنْكَ نَفْسُــكَ 
وَكُل هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ وَافْـــــرَحْ أَنْـــــــتَ وَبَيْتُكَ.

تفسيرها وينتهى الموضوع وشكرا *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

الأخت الفاضلة / مسلمة مصرية
+++ مجرد تعليق على تعليق سيادتك : فلم يكن المنع تدريجياً ، على نظام تقليل الكمية التدريجى، وإنما فى مرة واحدة . ومعذرة للأستاذ المشرف على دخولى فيما هو من غير إختصاص القسم ، كمرور عابر لا أكثر .
++++ وفيما يخص بسؤال سيادتك عن أن الشرب بدون سكر هو حلال ، فالقاعدة العامة فى الفكر المسيحى -- كما سبق وأوضحنا -- هى أن الله لم يخلق شيئاً نجساً بطبيعته ، بل إن كل خليقة الله طاهرة ، لأنه طاهر ولا يصدر منه إلاَّ ما هو طاهر . 
++ وأما النجاسة ، فهى الإستخدام الخاطئ لما خلقه الله .
+++ فمثلاً : الحشيش والأفيون والقاط ، البعض يعتبرونها حلالاً مطلقاً ( برغم تحريمهم للخمر الأقل ضرراً ) ، ولكن المسيحية لا تقول بذلك ، بل تقول أن المخدرات فى ذاتها ليست حلالاً ولا حراماً ، لأنها مجرد مواد خام ، بل الحلال والحرام ينتج من إستخدامها : ++ فإن إستخدمناها فى الأدوية ، وبنفس المعايير الطبية المفروضة  ، فإنها لا يكون فيها شر ، ولكن لو إستخدمناها للتحشيش وفقدان العقل ، فإنها تكون شر .
++++++++ وهكذا الأمر بالنسبة لكل ما خلقه الله .


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشكرك أستاذ مكرم على مشاركاتك
 ولكن الحقيقه بالنسبه لقول حضرتك أن الله لم يخلق شيئا نجسا بطبيعته نجد ما يناقض ذلك عندكم فمثلا :
فى سفر اللويين الإصحاح 11 يوضح ان هناك اشياء نجسه
و الامثله كثيره ولكن دعنا لا نخرج عن موضوعنا 
وارجو من حضرتك ان تفسر ما طلبت *


----------



## fredyyy (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *أنفق معناها كذا*


 
*إنفق يعني إشتري*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *وكل ما تشتهى نفسك معناه كذا *


 

*كل ما ترغبة نفسة *

*والمؤمن (مُقدم الذبيحة) رغائبة ومشتهاه مُقدس*




مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *هل التفسير صعب لهذه الدرجه ؟*


 

*الصعوبة مش في التفسير *

*الصعوبه في فهمك للأمر *

*والشرح التفصيلي السابق ليس من أجلك 100% لكن لضيوفنا الأعزاء *

*لأن الإجابة يجب أن تكون وافية ... ولن نتقيد بأفكارك*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

*جميل اين باقى الشرح ام لابد ان اكتب كل كلمه ؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*

الأخت الفاضلة / مسلمة مصرية
+++ فى العهد القديم ، وقبل  الشريعةالمعطاة لموسى النبى بزمان لا يمكن حصره ، ويعد الطوفان ، حلل الله لنوح أن يأكل من كل ما فى الأرض من نباتات وحيوانات بلا إستثناء واحد :- [  كُلُّ دَابَّةٍ حَيَّةٍ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ طَعَاما.كَالْعُشْبِ الاخْضَرِ دَفَعْتُ الَيْكُمُ الْجَمِيعَ. 4 غَيْرَ انَّ لَحْما بِحَيَاتِهِ دَمِهِ لا تَاكُلُوهُ. ] تك9 :3 .
+++ ولم يأمر الله إبراهيم أبو الآباء بأى شيئ إضافى بهذا الخصوص .
++++ ولكن الله وضع على اليهود أثقال تأديبية ، بعد تمردهم المستمر ، وكان من ذلك تلك التحريمات لأشياء كثيرة جداً ، فقد حرّم عليهم -- مثلاً -- أكل أنواع من الأسماك ، كالجمبرى ، بينما حلل لهم أكل حشرات كالجراد . *فهل كان التحريم لأن الجراد طاهر والجمبرى نجس !!!!!!! *
++++ الحقيقة أنها أثقال تأديبية . ++ بل وحتى فى سياسات الرؤساء الأرضيين ، يحدث شيئ من الأثقال التأديبية ، للمتمردين ، مثل ذلك ، مثلما فعل فرعون مصر مع نفس هذا الشعب المتمرد ، فقد وضع عليهم أثقالاً تأديبية ، و كانت قاسية وشديدة جداً . ++ وإلى الآن ، فى نظام الجيوش ، يضع القائد أثقالاً تأديبية على الجنود المتمردين ، لكى يقمعهم ويوقف تمردهم .
+++++ والإنجيل يؤكد على أن الله وضع الأثقال التأديبية على شعب العهد القديم  :-
[ 19 فَلِمَاذَا النَّامُوسُ؟* قَدْ زِيدَ بِسَبَبِ التَّعَدِّيَاتِ، *........23 وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَمَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ كُنَّا مَحْرُوسِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، مُغْلَقاً عَلَيْنَا إِلَى الإِيمَانِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ. 24 إِذاً *قَدْ كَانَ النَّامُوسُ مُؤَدِّبَنَا *إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ، لِكَيْ نَتَبَرَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ. 25 وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ مَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ لَسْنَا بَعْدُ تَحْتَ مُؤَدِّبٍ. ] غل 3: 19 - 25 .


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسارات عن نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *جميل اين باقى الشرح ام لابد ان اكتب كل كلمه ؟*


 

اذا كنتِ تُريدين شرح النصوص, ف تفاسير الكتاب المقدس موجودة على موقعنا
يُغلق


----------

